# Mounting options



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, last night I ordered 4 Klipsch rb-51 II's for my Atmos height channels. I'm thinking I'd like to mount them high on the side walls near the ceiling. Does anyone have recommendations? I'd prefer something that swivels so I can aim them.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used cleats for mine sides and surrounds, but you can't aim them. I had some custom brackets made for the Atmos channels which you can adjust the angles, but no aiming either.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Are you doing 7.2.4?
I'm not 100%, but I don't think wall mounting will provide the right experience. Todd, or Peter would have a better idea, but if you're going through the trouble, I think you'll want to make sure it's as good as you can get. Klipsch's page says 20.9lbs per pair, which seems unlikely but...
I've always liked omnimount. Try these. 
http://www.omnimount.com/products/speaker_mounts_and_stands/speaker_mounts/stainless_steel_series/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Are you doing 7.2.4? I'm not 100%, but I don't think wall mounting will provide the right experience. Todd, or Peter would have a better idea, but if you're going through the trouble, I think you'll want to make sure it's as good as you can get. Klipsch's page says 20.9lbs per pair, which seems unlikely but... I've always liked omnimount. Try these. http://www.omnimount.com/products/speaker_mounts_and_stands/speaker_mounts/stainless_steel_series/ Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm going to see how 5.2.4 sounds and might just stick with that. So you think mounting up high next to the ceiling would not be as good as directly overhead? I'm not sure she's going to sign off on black boxes hanging from the ceiling? Thanks for the link I'll take a look here in a bit.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. I kinda thought you'd say that. That's why for me, in ceiling with aimable tweeters would be the only way. I know they say placement can be flexible, but I think it refers to the front/back relationship along the ceiling plane. I hope @Peter Loeser or @Todd Anderson can chime in. 
What is your ceiling height?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The ceilings are 8 feet. I haven't come this far to start cutting corners now. If they have to be mounted on the ceiling I'll figure out a way to make it happen.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck. I secretly hope I'm off base a little, but we'll see what the big brains can add. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Good luck. I secretly hope I'm off base a little, but we'll see what the big brains can add. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, me to.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I used these to mount my RS-42's 
https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...d=0ahUKEwiB_ImhpMjLAhUF6SYKHdLyBN0Q8wIIswYwBQ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Where did you find the RB-51's ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Where did you find the RB-51's ?


 Amazon, they were the last new ones I could find. Same vendor put more up today but raised the price.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I should mention that I had to make an adapter to make those brackets work with the RS-42 mounting holes.
I used 3/8" Baltic birch plywood I had on hand.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for the Amazon tip


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> thanks for the Amazon tip


 Sure thing. Keep in mind they upped the price.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Since you found new ones I was hoping there might be a pair of new RB 81's too.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Since you found new ones I was hoping there might be a pair of new RB 81's too.


 There was a pair of used-good for about $480.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Never mind they were 61's.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Newegg has some rb-51 II's.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I'm going to see how 5.2.4 sounds and might just stick with that. So you think mounting up high next to the ceiling would not be as good as directly overhead? I'm not sure she's going to sign off on black boxes hanging from the ceiling? Thanks for the link I'll take a look here in a bit.


Hey Jeff - last fall I wrote a piece detailing THX's lab recommendations for Atmos. The gist is:

1) 7.1 sound is better than 5.1.2 sound. Rear channels are very important for the best Atmos experience.

2) Mounting presence channels should be done on the ceiling. Best locations are two channels over the primary seating position and two channels mid way between the seating position and the front screen. You don't want those front channels so far away that they become lost. 

They said that mounting two channels on the ceiling behind the seating position was the least optimal because sound from those channels was lost in the sound generated by side and rear channels.

3) Angle sound straight down.


I followed their guidelines... 7 main channels and 4 presence (two over seating and two front). Crossover at 90hz for presence channels. But ended up finding the sound was best with the tweeters on my ceiling channels aimed at the primary listening position. Results are excellent.

I'd resist the urge to mount on the walls. Although, if you do, make it temporary and checkout the Auro 3D guidelines. Perhaps you could coax some kind of hybrid system.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Hey Jeff - last fall I wrote a piece detailing THX's lab recommendations for Atmos. The gist is: 1) 7.1 sound is better than 5.1.2 sound. Rear channels are very important for the best Atmos experience. 2) Mounting presence channels should be done on the ceiling. Best locations are two channels over the primary seating position and two channels mid way between the seating position and the front screen. You don't want those front channels so far away that they become lost. They said that mounting two channels on the ceiling behind the seating position was the least optimal because sound from those channels was lost in the sound generated by side and rear channels. 3) Angle sound straight down. I followed their guidelines... 7 main channels and 4 presence (two over seating and two front). Crossover at 90hz for presence channels. But ended up finding the sound was best with the tweeters on my ceiling channels aimed at the primary listening position. Results are excellent. I'd resist the urge to mount on the walls. Although, if you do, make it temporary and checkout the Auro 3D guidelines. Perhaps you could coax some kind of hybrid system.


 Hey Todd! Thanks for the info as well as recommendations. After further research I've since given up the idea of mounting high on the walls. Somehow the wife has approved of black boxes hanging from the ceiling. As far as the rear speakers now you're giving me pause on my overall plan. Maybe I should just have those 2 rears wired?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I'm going to see how 5.2.4 sounds and might just stick with that. So you think mounting up high next to the ceiling would not be as good as directly overhead? I'm not sure she's going to sign off on black boxes hanging from the ceiling? Thanks for the link I'll take a look here in a bit.


In out HT we made additional panels to hide the ceiling speakers...they are similar to the first reflection panels on the walls and ceiling, but they are empty except for the speakers.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I use these in my primary system ... 

http://www.electronicsforless.ca/b-...speaker-wall-mounts-black-pair-bt-77-541.html


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

3dbinCanada said:


> I use these in my primary system ... http://www.electronicsforless.ca/b-tech-bt77-ultragrip-side-clamp-loudspeaker-wall-mounts-black-pair-bt-77-541.html


 Hey, nice to see someone else with black boxes hanging from the ceiling! Those are nice but I've already ordered these and they're on the way.
http://www.omnimount.com/products/s...speaker_mounts/stainless_steel_series/15.0_c/


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Hey, nice to see someone else with black boxes hanging from the ceiling! Those are nice but I've already ordered these and they're on the way.
> http://www.omnimount.com/products/s...speaker_mounts/stainless_steel_series/15.0_c/


The back surround was a custom job as my ceiling is a drop ceiling. I like that Omni mount and may purchase them when I move into my home.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

3dbinCanada said:


> The back surround was a custom job as my ceiling is a drop ceiling. I like that Omni mount and may purchase them when I move into my home.


 Nice job with that custom mount it looks good. I'm hoping the OmniMount holds up and looks good after installed. We shall see.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jeff, I followed your link to omnimount. Which speakers are they for, and are you going to be able to aim them down, and toward the LP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Jeff, I followed your link to omnimount. Which speakers are they for, and are you going to be able to aim them down, and toward the LP? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm going to use them for my rb-51 II (4) speakers that will be ceiling mounted. Yes, they are adjustable and I shouldn't have any issues pointing them where I choose. My hope is that I can rotate the speaker so that it's parallel with the ceiling and then aim down towards the seating area. That's my hope anyway.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Everything is here and ready to go except the OmniMounts. I've got 100 feet of 12 gauge wire which I'm hoping will be enough. I'm also going to run wire for 2 more rear speakers to add at a later date. I'll probably have to pick up more wire for that though.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> I'm going to use them for my rb-51 II (4) speakers that will be ceiling mounted. Yes, they are adjustable and I shouldn't have any issues pointing them where I choose. My hope is that I can rotate the speaker so that it's parallel with the ceiling and then aim down towards the seating area. That's my hope anyway.



That's what I thought you'd be thinking. 
Btw, it looks like Christmas in your kitchen! Must include pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> That's what I thought you'd be thinking. Btw, it looks like Christmas in your kitchen! Must include pics. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hahaha, funny you say that. My wife is always saying the same thing when the UPS/FedEx truck pulls up in front of the house.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So true my brotha! What's even better is when this shows up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah!!! That's what I'm talkin 'bout!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

